# How much vitamin E?



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

We have a 70lb dog that gets 1tbsp of herring oil a day. How much vitamin E should we be giving him to help prevent a deficiency? I expect you may need more information than that and I'll do my best to provide it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I give 400 iu per day


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I also give 400 mg. Dr. Clemmons (a well-known vet who does research on DM in GSDs) recommends that all GSDs be on Vitamin E--whether they have DM or not. Here's his list of supplements:
Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds

I've also read that it's important to get "mixed tocopherol" Vitamin E. You won't find this at CVS or Walgreens--I've tried. You will find it at Whole Foods, health food stores or online (Vitacost.com is especially reasonably priced). Mercola has a video explaining why you don't want the cheap synthetic Vitamin E:
Vitamin E Supplements | Benefits of Vitamin E - Mercola.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.swansonvitamins.com/twinlab-super-vitamin-e-complex-400-400-iu-250-sgels


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

